# Royal Oak, MI Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday, September 18, 2022



## koolbikes (Jul 23, 2022)

Sunday, September 18, 2022
Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet
Royal Oak Farmers Market
316 E. Eleven Mile Rd.
Royal Oak, MI 48067


			Royal Oak Bike Swap
		


*Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday, September 18, 2022
VENDOR SIGN UP NOTICE*​Hope you were able to attend the Monroe Show and Swap Meet on May 1,2022. We had a great turnout at the gate.

Last year’s vendors will have until September 10, 2022 to reserve their same swap space for this year’s meet and must pay in advance to hold their reservation.

Attached is a Vendor’s Form and a Show Flyer for you to download, repost, share, send, mail, photograph, copy, forward to promote your swap space at the show.

Make sure you receive your vendor’s wristband at the show.

The Columbia Steam Powered Bicycle made by two employees of the White Steam Car Co. in 1910 will again be on display.

*After unloading, Indoor and Canopy vendors must park their vehicles in the back of the new parking lots at the Market*

Any questions, please call us at 248-642-6639

Paul and Anne Kleppert 248-642-6639


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2022)

Paul and Anne put on some great bike shows!


----------



## koolbikes (Aug 19, 2022)

bump...


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 23, 2022)

I may open up the shop to private tours of my piles of junk the Saturday prior to the show.


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 11, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> I may open up the shop to private tours of my piles of junk the Saturday prior to the show.



Let me know Brian, I love your piles of stuff!


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 12, 2022)

Royal Oak Classic Bike Swap is this upcoming Sunday, the weather forecast is looking to be Sunny and 83 degrees👍


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 18, 2022)

Here's some photos of today's Royal Oak Swap Meet. Decent turnout, steady flow of traffic all day till 3pm, there was a slight early shower that opened up to sunny skies. Some really nice bicycles & parts of all kinds available. Special Thanks to those that make it happen !... Enjoy !


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 18, 2022)

More photos ...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks for the great pics


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes, great pictures.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 18, 2022)

A couple more pics.  Thanks everyone involved in making it happen! Matt and I had a great day. - Jeannie


----------



## 1439Mike (Sep 19, 2022)

Great pics. Thank you very much!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 19, 2022)

THANKS FOR THE PICS , THY GREAT


----------

